# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  لأول مرة ... هواوي تطلق رقاقة تجارية للجيل الخامس وجهاز هواوي 5G CPE Pro - البوابة العربية للأخبار التقنية

## mohamed73

أعلنت شركة هواوي  الأسبوع الماضي في الصين عن إطلاقها رقاقة متعددة الأنماط لشبكات الجيل  الخامس: “بالونج 5000” Balong 5000، بالإضافة إلى طرح أول جهاز تجاري  لشبكات الجيل الخامس يعتمد على تلك الرقاقة، هو: “هواوي 5 جي سي بي إي برو”  Huawei 5G CPE Pro، ليوفرا معًا ما قالت إنه “أسرع اتصال لاسلكي في  العالم”.وقالت الشركة الصينية في بيان إن الإطلاق  التجاري لرقاقة Balong 5000 يفتتح عصر شبكات الجيل الخامس عمليًا. وأضافت  أن هذه الرقاقة تمثل “القلب النابض” للهواتف الذكية ومجموعة واسعة من أجهزة  شبكات الجيل الخامس، منها أجهزة النطاق العريض المنزلية وأجهزة الاتصال  الخاصة بالسيارات ووحدات تكوين شبكات الجيل الخامس. والرقاقة مصممة كي تقدم  للعملاء تجربة استخدام شبكات الجيل الخامس في ظروف مختلفة وسياقات متنوعة.وتعليقًا  على الإعلان، قال ريتشارد يو، الرئيس التنفيذي لمجموعة هواوي لأعمال  المستهلكين: “يقدم طقم رقاقات Balong 5000 عالمًا جديدًا تمامًا  للمستخدمين، فهو يوفر الوصول إلى سرعات الاتصال العالية الضرورية لعمل  النظم الذكية على نطاق واسع. فالجهاز Huawei 5G CPE Pro مثلًا المدعوم  بالرقاقة Balong 5000 يتيح للمستخدمين الاتصال بالشبكات اللاسلكية بسهولة  أكبر، ويمنحهم في الوقت ذاته سرعات فائقة غير مسبوقة لتبادل البيانات.  وتملك هواوي اليوم مجموعة متكاملة من القدرات المستمدة من مجموعة رقاقاتها  وأجهزتها وخدماتها السحابية وشبكاتها التي تكمل بعضها بعضًا، وتستغل قوتها  وريادتها في مجال تقنية الجيل الخامس لتمنح المستهلكين على مستوى العالم  تجارب ذكية وملهمة في كل زاوية من زوايا حياتهم”.وقالت  هواوي إن رقاقة Balong 5000 تمتاز بحجمها الصغير وكثافة اندماج مكوناتها،  وهي تدعم شبكات الجيل الثاني والثالث والرابع والخامس في آن واحد على رقاقة  واحدة، وتمتاز بأنها تنخفض فيها الزمن الذي تستغرقه عمليات الاتصال  بالشبكة إلى درجة كبيرة فضلًا عن أن استهلاكها للطاقة منخفض جدًا خلال  تتبادل البيانات عبر الأنماط المختلفة لشبكات الاتصالات، ما يعزز في  المحصلة بدرجة كبيرة تجربة المستخدم وخاصة في المراحل المبكرة من نشر شبكات  الجيل الخامس على نطاق تجاري.وتمثل رقاقة Balong 5000  أيضًا قفزة متقدمة لسلسلة رقاقات بالونج من هواوي، فهي أول رقاقة تجارية  مصممة لتقدم السرعات المعيارية القصوى لتنزيل البيانات في شبكات الجيل  الخامس. فعلى النطاق تحت 6 جيجاهرتز وهو نطاق التردد المنخفض الرئيس  المستخدم في الجيل الخامس، تحقق رقاقة بالونج سرعات تنزيل تصل إلى 4.6  جيجابت في الثانية. أما على الطيف mmWave النطاقات عالية التردد المستخدمة  كامتداد لطيف الجيل الخامس فتصل إلى تنزيل تبلغ 6.5 جيجابت في الثانية، أي  أنها أسرع بعشر مرات من أعلى سرعة تقدمها شبكات الجيل الرابع إل تي إي  القائمة اليوم.  ويضاف  إلى ذلك أن Balong 5000 أول رقاقة في العالم تدعم كلا من بنيان الشبكة  المستقلة SA وغير المستقلة NSA لشبكات الجيل الخامس. وفي بنيان الشبكة غير  المستقلة، تبنى شبكة الجيل الخامس على الشبكات القديمة من الجيل الرابع إل  تي إي، أما في بنيان شبكات الجيل الخامس المستقلة، فكما يوحي اسمه، يكون  لها هيكل مستقل خاص بها. وتستطيع الرقاقة Balong 5000 أن تلبي متطلبات  الاستخدام والموجات الحاملة المختلفة للأجهزة المتصلة بالشبكة في مراحل  مختلفة من تطوير شبكات الجيل الخامس. وتمثل Balong 5000  أول رقاقة متعددة الأنماط في العالم تدعم الاتصال من المركبة إلى كل شيء  V2X، وتوفر حلًا قليل التأخير وموثوق به جدًا لربط المركبات بالشبكة.  وستطلق هواوي باكورة هواتفها الذكية لشبكات الجيل الخامس التي ترتكز إلى  الرقاقة Balong 5000 في المؤتمر العالمي للجوال في برشلونة هذا العام. وباعتماد  Huawei 5G CPE Pro على رقاقة Balong 5000 ليوفر الاتصالات اللاسلكية  بشبكات الجيلين الرابع والخامس. وبإمكانه حين استخدامه مع شبكة الجيل  الخامس تنزيل ملف فيديو عالي الدقة حجمه جيجابايت واحد خلال ثلاث ثوانٍ  فقط، وبإمكانه استقبال البث الفيديوي بدقة 8K بسلاسة فائقة دون أي تأخير.  ليرتقي إلى معيار جديد في مواصفات أجهزة سي بي إي المنزلية. وهو مناسب  أيضًا للشركات الصغيرة والمتوسطة فهو يمنحها وصولًا واسع النطاق فائق  السرعة إلى شبكة الإنترنت.واعتمادًا على تقنية واي فاي  6 الجديدة، يوفر الجهاز Huawei 5G CPE Pro سرعات تصل إلى 4.8 جيجابت في  الثانية. وهو أول جهاز سي بي إي لشبكات الجيل الخامس يدعم بروتوكولات هواوي  هاي لينك ليرتقي بشبكات المنازل الذكية إلى عصر الجيل الخامس فعلًا.وتجدر  الإشارة إلى أن شركة هواوي بدأت عملية البحث والتطوير لشبكة الجيل الخامس  في وقت مبكر من العام 2009، لتصبح اليوم إحدى الشركات الرائدة في العالم في  هذا المجال، بل إنها الشركة الوحيدة اليوم القادرة على منح المستخدم أجهزة  شبكات الجيل الخامس من الألف إلى الياء. ويعمل في هواوي اليوم أكثر من  5700 مهندس متخصص في الأبحاث والتطوير للجيل الخامس، منهم أكثر من 500 خبير  متعمق في هذا المجال. وتدير شركة هواوي اليوم 11 مركز ابتكار لحلول الجيل  الخامس حول العالم.

----------

